# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  Πρόβλημα ατμού με σίδερο Tefal GV9460

## panas6

Έχω ένα σύστημα σιδερώματος 'TEFAL ΓΕΝΝΗΤΡΙΑ ΑΤΜΟΥ PROTECT ANTICALC GV9460', και τον τελευταίο καιρό μετά από λίγη ώρα που είναι σε λειτουργία σταματά να βγάζει ατμό όταν πατάς το σχετικό κουμπί. Εικάζω πως έχει να κάνει με τη θερμότητα, γιατί αν το κλείσω και το ανοίξω μετά από κάποια ώρα τότε λειτουργεί κανονικά, αλλά και πάλι μετά από κάποιο διάστημα πάλι φτάνει στο ίδιο αποτέλεσμα. Χρησιμοποιώ απ ιονισμένο νερό, οπότε δεν θεωρώ πως έχει να κάνει με άλατα του νερού εντός του σίδερου που αυξάνουν την θερμοκρασία του θερμοστάτη ώστε να σταματά η σωστή λειτουργία.

Έχει κανένας κάποια ιδέα τι μπορεί να φταίει? Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να το επαναφέρω σε κανονική λειτουργία ή απλά έφτασε προς το τέλος της ζωής του?
Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων.

Με εκτίμηση,
Παναγιώτης

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Και στο δικό μου εχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα , Philips , άλλαξα την ρύθμιση να βγάζει περισσότερο ατμό έχει σχετικά κουμπιά και προς το παρόν δεν μου σβήνει συνέχεια

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## gep58

> Χρησιμοποιώ απ ιονισμένο νερό, οπότε δεν θεωρώ πως έχει να κάνει με άλατα του νερού εντός του σίδερου


όσο γι' αυτό ποτέ να μην είσαι σίγουρος

----------


## panas6

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Το έχω δοκιμάσει αλλά δυστυχώς δεν είδα κάποια διαφορά. Μήπως υπάρχει κάποια άλλη ιδέα?
pic.jpg

----------

